# GRF's Pennsylvania meeting.



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Aaaw Looks like such a great day! I'm sure everyone had lots of fun! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Awesome photos, please post more...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

That's a lot of leashes! Great shots...Names? LOL


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Looks like a wonderful time


----------



## crnp2001 (Feb 18, 2007)

*more photos coming...*

I just got my shots off my camera into a photo file...I hope to get them uploaded this evening! I realized though that I did not get Phil and Amber (AmbersDad) until after I left! :doh: I don't know how I missed them, but somehow I did.

I have to go help my husband get supper going...then I'll try to upload them onto GRF (haven't uploaded pix in a long time, so I have to find the steps again). :crossfing

It was great to meet everyone! Honey slept all the way home.

~Kim~


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

more pictures!!!!!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Leif took a ton of pictures of just the dogs. Most came out okay too!! Going to take a long time to upload to shutterfly - downsize and post here. Is there an easier way???


----------



## crnp2001 (Feb 18, 2007)

Here are my photos! I got a group shot of us, along with photos of each of us with our dog(s). I read on the Ontario meet-up that they regretted not taking individual shots, so I was on a mission to do so today!  (Captions are below the photos)











Here is the whole PA GRF gang!












MomtoMax (Jenn and Leif, along with Max), who put forth the whole idea of the meet-up












Mainegirl (Beth, Tim, and Janel, along with Moose and Angel) -- and many thanks to Tim for coordinating the cooking!












MyGoldenCharlie (Faye and Larry, along with Beau and Charlie)












Rob'sGRs (Rob and Hogan)












Montana's Mommy (Beverly and Steve with Montana)












Shoob&Sheeb (Nancy and Kevin, along with Shoob and Slater)












Goody82 (Sue, Eric, and James, along with Scout)












Thor0918 (Cindy and Robin, along with Leo and Siggy -- I am sorry, but I did not write down her full name!)












And me and my boys, Matthew and Connor, along with Honey


And now for some candid shots:









"Would ya throw the stick already?"










"Mom, I think I like this swimming/wading thing."










Montana, Honey, Slater, & Moose (in clock-wise order, from the bottom)










Hogan checks out Honey










Moose, Slater, & Honey










Honey watches something intently (probably the food!)










Max and Scout










Montana (such a doll!)










Moose, Scout, & James


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

FANTASTIC pictures!!!  crmp2001 you did good, real good. :--big_grin:


----------



## Shoob&Sheeb (Jun 1, 2009)

Lots of great pics. Hope to do this again.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

fantastic pictures!!!Ohhh,i want to be there so bad!!!!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Awesome pics!!!!! Great turn out  Looks like everybody had a blast! Can't wait to see more pictures


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Great photos! Way to go Honey's Mom getting all the goldens with their families.

Looks like everyone had a great time. I look forward to seeing more photos.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Okay I wanted to post a few group shots. I have more of the swimming and many of Leif's candid doggy shots. I will leave these big in case you want to download them.

Here is the already posted but maybe you didn't blink in this one group pic:










This was where we were picnicing - I know it's blurry which stinks but others can kind of see how nice it was!!!









Here are some doggies playing in the lake:










Another lake picture:










and just had to add this one, oh I love this one!!











More to come when I have the time!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I love the group photos!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, you have to create a Scrapblog of all of these photos! I didn't see the individual photos with people and their pooches. I'm so glad you all had a wonderful time!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Great pictures! Looks like everyone had a great time.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It looks like it was alot of fun.


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

those are all great pics!!! it is nice to see the individual pics with everyone and their dogs to put faces to names....


----------



## crnp2001 (Feb 18, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I didn't see the individual photos with people and their pooches.


 
Look at post #9 (my second post from the top); the individual ones are there after the first group shot. 

~Kim~


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

how awesome! LOVED the photos. Looks like a GReat time was had by all!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks for posting all these great shots. 

I too was glad to meet some of our board members here, and their Goldens. All the goldens were of such different sizes, colors and ages, it was great !! And Phil, Amber has such a great fluffy coat on her. I am glad she came to meet other Goldens.

After giving Hogan a bath, and his dinner, he was out for the rest of the night.....:sleeping:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

crnp2001 said:


> Look at post #9 (my second post from the top); the individual ones are there after the first group shot.
> 
> ~Kim~


I'm sorry, I posted that after I saw them. You really should create a SB. You can add to it each time you guys all meet up. I love the photos!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

*Leif's doggy candid shots 1 - 5*

Here is number 1 though 5. Leaving them big in case you would like to copy the ones of your doggies!! Some aren't the best in focus but as an 8 year old, he did a pretty good job!!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

*Leif's candid doggy shots 6 - 10*


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

*Leif's puppy pics 11 - 15*


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

*Leif's puppy pics 16 - 21*


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

*Leif's puppy pics 22 - 27*

This is the last batch. Just so you know, the pics that look slightly blurry look sharp in a 4 by 6 picture so copy it and view it smaller.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great photos. Looks like a great time was had by all the people and their beautiful goldens.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

*It was a great time!!!*

Here are some of mine. I mostly took swimming shots! Hey Jenn, Leif did a great job. Give him some Kudos from me!! Kim did great getting the individual shots as well. It was so nice to meet everyone in person. I had a great great time!!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Here are some more!*

Robin was taking the shots. He didn't do too bad of a job.


----------



## crnp2001 (Feb 18, 2007)

Cindy, that last shot Robin took is a good one of Phil and Amber (AmbersDad)...which is great, since I didn't catch one of the two of them by themselves! :doh:

Everyone's photos came out very well! I'm just glad that Honey didn't pull me into the lake while I was taking mine! (or into the goose poop!) :yuck: She was really icky-smelling by the time I gave her a bath last night~

~Kim~


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

How Fun!!!!!! It's great to see you all! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## khoch4 (Apr 15, 2009)

How fun! Love the pictures!


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Looks like a lot of fun. Leif did great job with his photo shoot!!


----------



## AmbersDad (Dec 25, 2007)

It was definately a wonderful time! I'd love to do another event when it's cooler out(late fall?), as the heat really takes a toll on me and Amber. She wanted to spend the entire trip in the lake if I would have allowed it! Funny, with all the goose poop around I really expected some smell on her but by the time she dried on the way home(1.5 hours) she had no scent whatsoever, weird. I rinsed her good for good measure though. It was the first time she ever got to meet any other goldens! It was interesting to see t hough, that aside from when the pups were in the water and playing there that most were more interested in the humans than the other doggies! I thought maybe it was just a weird tendency of my own pup to be more apt to be around humans then dogs. A golden thing? I know as a pup, just like scout and max, she wanted to play with other dogs all the time but now she's more interested in playing with humans. 
Thank you once again to everyone for getting together and for bringing all the items you did! I also wanted to thank whomever put up the GRF signs, as if not for those I'm not sure I would have made it in the time I did! Thanks!
Oh, btw, no worries about the personal photos, I believe they may have been taken while Amber and I were on a short stroll around the park checking trails and such out. 
Jenn, Leif did an awesome job on the candid shots of the pups! Maybe find a cheap digital(they do make them for kids that can be handled roughly) camera for him to use more often? He seems to have a liking for it and does a nice job and ev en wanted to be sure he got "just the right" photo!


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

It was great meeting everyone. Putting facing to doggies. Everyone was so nice and Tim had some great stories and was a GREAT Cook!!!! Thanks I will get my pics up hopefully tonite. 

Cindy (thor0918) if you were able to figure out how to post your pics then I should be able to also!!! hehehehe

All the pics just look GREAT!!!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Montana's Mommy said:


> It was great meeting everyone. Putting facing to doggies. Everyone was so nice and Tim had some great stories and was a GREAT Cook!!!! Thanks I will get my pics up hopefully tonite.
> 
> Cindy (thor0918) if you were able to figure out how to post your pics then I should be able to also!!! hehehehe
> 
> All the pics just look GREAT!!!


I'll walk you through it.:wavey:


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow guys- it looks like you had such a great time! We were away camping, up above East Stroudsburg, and it was just too out of the way to make it. We will hopefully be able to make the next one. Thank you for taking all the pictures- really looking forward to trying to make the next meetup!


----------



## Sarah_85 (Dec 5, 2008)

that looks like it was a great day


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

*Sorry so late on the pics I took. Hope this works*

http://s914.photobucket.com/albums/ac347/Beve84/


----------



## scottie (Oct 1, 2007)

What fantastic photo's. It looked like you all had a fab time at your meet.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Montana's Mommy said:


> http://s914.photobucket.com/albums/ac347/Beve84/


Well, If I had gotten on the horn and told you how to do it, it wouldn't have been so long! Blame it on me.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Montana's Mommy said:


> http://s914.photobucket.com/albums/ac347/Beve84/


 Wow, alot of them really came out crisp and clear!


----------



## crnp2001 (Feb 18, 2007)

Wow, they were great shots! Especially some of them in the water! 

My boys have been asking when we can take Honey to the park again...told them the very next time it will be a bit closer to home. 

~Kim~


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Refresher for names - bumping up for my sanity....although I forget...crnps real name? and she didn't post it!!!


----------



## crnp2001 (Feb 18, 2007)

It's "Kim" -- I always sign my post above the signature.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

crnp2001 said:


> It's "Kim" -- I always sign my post above the signature.


 
that shows how observant I am!!!


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

OMG - This brings back sooooooooooo many memories cause Montana was with us then. I really didnt need to cry today.......... God how much I miss my handsome boy. Now the tears are following!!!!


----------

